# What's the worst movie you've ever seen?



## Yomna Alaa (Jul 31, 2009)

Have you ever seen a movie and when it ended you felt as if you wanna hang yourself or something? well,that hapenned to me when I saw the worst film in the history of cinema it's called"Dude, where's my car" it's a comedy movie starred by Ashton Kutcher.The film WASN'T funny what so ever! it was a joke .when that movie was over I think I was paralyzed from it's stupidity!
so,how about you guys? any similar experiences?:happy:


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

I Know Who Killed Me. WTF was that? I was expecting it to be one those movies that was so bad it was funny/good, but instead it was a movie that was so bad it put me to sleep. Actually the only funny part of the movie was the "sex scene" if you even want to call it that, what was up with the music playing in the background?LMAO:crazy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I love bad movies. It's true. There are just so many to pick from though. _Dude Where's My Car_ doesn't even qualify for my top 20 list. 

Someone recently pointed me to this little gem so now I'm keeping my eyes peeled for a chance to watch it in it's entirety.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

_Howard the Duck_. Definitely _Howard the Duck_. It's even worse than _Santa Claus Conquers the Martians_, in my opinion.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Grish said:


> _Howard the Duck_. Definitely _Howard the Duck_. It's even worse than _Santa Claus Conquers the Martians_, in my opinion.


I loved both of those movies.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Inkheart. Its so bad it was good and went back to bad again.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Trope said:


> I love bad movies. It's true. There are just so many to pick from though. _Dude Where's My Car_ doesn't even qualify for my top 20 list.


+1

I used to work at Hollywood Videos. I love movies and I love bad movies when I want to laugh. I think a really horrible movie I saw recently was Funny Games. =_= The film itself was horrible, but the amount of people who say they loved it for the sheer desire to seem more sophisticated really irk me. 

Actually, that's probably the thing that bothers me the most about bad movies. I hate when a movie is genuinely a piece of crap and people who don't understand anything about movies start spouting random things to sound more artistic. >_>;; Like I simply am not intelligent or artsy enough to "get" the movie and that's why I think it's bad. UGH!




TreeBob said:


> I loved both of those movies.



I haven't seen the other movie, but I loved Howard the Duck. ^_^;; Of course, I also saw it when I was really little.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't know the worst movie I've ever seen, but a few days ago I watched "The Tooth Fairy" and it was pretty darn terrible. I like most movies, but not that one :tongue:.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

You know, I watched Reeker the other day. The entire movie was pretty awful, but the way it ended seemed to justify most of the things I thought were crappy. ^_^;; 

My friend still thinks I'm crazy for thinking the movie wasn't a complete waste of time. It was a pretty bad movie though.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I think "Battlefield Earth" was a horrible movie because the plot was full of ridiculous, poorly thought out ideas. I also hate the "Rush Hour" movies, and anything starring Chris Tucker, who is the most annoying comedy actor ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

imru2 said:


> +1
> 
> I used to work at Hollywood Videos. I love movies and I love bad movies when I want to laugh. I think a really horrible movie I saw recently was Funny Games. =_= The film itself was horrible, but the amount of people who say they loved it for the sheer desire to seem more sophisticated really irk me.
> 
> Actually, that's probably the thing that bothers me the most about bad movies. I hate when a movie is genuinely a piece of crap and people who don't understand anything about movies start spouting random things to sound more artistic. >_>;; Like I simply am not intelligent or artsy enough to "get" the movie and that's why I think it's bad. UGH!




I've been fortunate enough to not have people try to debate the merits of crappy movies with me. I'm afraid I'd be nearly as likely to laugh in their faces as I did at the movie. 



> I haven't seen the other movie, but I loved Howard the Duck. ^_^;; Of course, I also saw it when I was really little.


Haha, yeah. I loved that movie too. 



Silhouetree said:


> I don't know the worst movie I've ever seen, but a few days ago I watched "The Tooth Fairy" and it was pretty darn terrible. I like most movies, but not that one :tongue:.


Was that the one with Kirstie Alley?



snail said:


> I think "Battlefield Earth" was a horrible movie because the plot was full of ridiculous, poorly thought out ideas. I also hate the "Rush Hour" movies, and anything starring Chris Tucker, who is the most annoying comedy actor ever.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No way. I'd give that title to Ben Stiller. I hate that guy.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Trope said:


> Was that the one with Kirstie Alley?


Nope, it had a few people from Scary Movie and some other people...I dunno any of their names, I'm bad with that :tongue:. I thought the two child actors in the movie were pretty well, but the "tooth fairy" totally killed the movie. She was a witch with a nail gun and a hatchet, lmao. It was kinda comical, actually :tongue:.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

snail said:


> I think "Battlefield Earth" was a horrible movie because the plot was full of ridiculous, poorly thought out ideas. I also hate the "Rush Hour" movies, and anything starring Chris Tucker, who is the most annoying comedy actor ever.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I never saw the movie, but I did really like the book. ^_^;; Maybe the movie simply did a piss poor job of relating the complex story to screen.

I enjoyed the Rush Hour movies, but I love Jackie Chan. I think he'd be a really nice person to hang out with. Chris Tucker is kind of annoying, especially his screechy voice. Do you remember him in The Fifth Element? I simply cannot stand his voice...


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

imru2 said:


> I never saw the movie, but I did really like the book. ^_^;; Maybe the movie simply did a piss poor job of relating the complex story to screen.
> 
> I enjoyed the Rush Hour movies, but I love Jackie Chan. I think he'd be a really nice person to hang out with. Chris Tucker is kind of annoying, especially his screechy voice. Do you remember him in The Fifth Element? I simply cannot stand his voice...


He was awesome in 5th Element!


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> He was awesome in 5th Element!


I have mixed feelings. I think his character was awesome. Truly. I just cannot stand his voice. That squealy, screechy, whine he has going for him is awful. Chris Tucker is one of those guys that I find to be funny in a moderately annoying fashion.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

The Fifth Element was a good movie, despite his role in it, but he wasn't in every scene, either. If he had been, I would have hated it, because his whiny, high-pitched voice grates against my nerves when he starts talking all fast and shrill like he does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

do yopu have a few hours for my list? (or days actually...)
'The stuff'....killer yogurt, horrid crap movie
'Slugs'... carnivorous man eating invertibrates, waste of money
'earth girls are easy'...wasn't expecting a musical with jeff goldblum.
'legend'...with a young tom cruise, WTF was that?!?!?
etc, etc....

but the worst WTF movie in recent viewing was 'Bridge to tarabithia', wasn't expecting a tragic, young love, type movie....went in thinking it would be more of a lord of the rings type flick.... _guess be a good date flick though._


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

snail said:


> The Fifth Element was a good movie, despite his role in it, but he wasn't in every scene, either. If he had been, I would have hated it, because his whiny, high-pitched voice grates against my nerves when he starts talking all fast and shrill like he does.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, this is precisely why I do not like him. I think the Fifth Element was a fantastic movie, tbh.


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

really trope? I love Ben stiller, he always make me laugh


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

vt1099ace said:


> do yopu have a few hours for my list? (or days actually...)
> 'The stuff'....killer yogurt, horrid crap movie
> 'Slugs'... carnivorous man eating invertibrates, waste of money
> 'earth girls are easy'...wasn't expecting a musical with jeff goldblum.
> ...



Oh my god. How can you not like Legend? That was such a beautiful story. (Ten points for Tim Curry... lol)

As for Bridge to Tarabithia, I did not know that it was a book before I watched it. I was actually shocked at how much I loved that movie. The movie had such a heart-wrenching message.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

I love comedies and I've always wanted to watch the Scary Movie series and never got the chance. It seemed funny on the commercials. Anyway, I saw that one of them was going to be on TV so I thought I'd watch it. Yeah, I sat down and gave it about 20 minutes for it to be funny then I just shut the TV off. It just wasn't funny. It was so bad that I didn't even smile. :/


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

yara said:


> really trope? I love Ben stiller, he always make me laugh


Yeah, either him or Rob Schneider. They both annoy me to no end.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

NewSoul said:


> I love comedies and I've always wanted to watch the Scary Movie series and never got the chance. It seemed funny on the commercials. Anyway, I saw that one of them was going to be on TV so I thought I'd watch it. Yeah, I sat down and gave it about 20 minutes for it to be funny then I just shut the TV off. It just wasn't funny. It was so bad that I didn't even smile. :/



Yeah I am glad the Scary Movie pseudo-genre is finally dying out. I can watch any of the movies without even smiling once. I really hate how they completely miss the meaning of the word parody and what it takes to make it actually funny. >_>;; Of course, I also don't particularly like pointless, nasty humor. 

@ Trope, I don't have a hard opinion of Ben Stiller. I did enjoy some movies he's in, but I don't find myself necessarily liking him or his character. 0_o As for Rob Schneider, he's rather irritating.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Fools Gold. My boyfriend and I just started having sex in the middle of it. It was so boring and stupid and horrible. The movie...not the sex. :laughing:


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

"Free Jimmy". A comedy anime movie about a stoned elephant. I did not laugh a single time...the movie wasn't just funny at all. "Uglymation" from IMDB said it best:

_"This film should be getting far more attention, as a warning to all who take an idea for a 10 minute short and stretch it until it snaps, leaving the original idea lifelessly limp. It's truly the Heavens gate of animation - A movie so loathsome it has coined it's own genre 'Uglymation'. There is not one frame that can be considered as anything other than repugnant. The characters, the plot and the direction, all repulsive. If it had either polarity of an underlying relentless nihilism peppered with humour or under the dirt a little bit of uplifting sentimentalism and a 'film with a big heart' approach, having either would have salvaged it. Unfortunately it's just inane drivel. Simple 'off-the-shelf' style models animated by hacks with no feeling for animation or talent for bringing life to vector graphics. The rot is indicative as with rest of the team - the texture mappers seem obsessed by scatology and grime.

It's not funny, It's not been art directed and it is obvious that it was made by a group of mostly untalented nine to five artisans. Fine in a short, but as a cinematic statement of national identity or artistic expression - shameful. If you have a team of beginners 'don't start by making a feature' should be the only reason why this film is remembered."_


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Me and a friend laughed out loud during Scary Movie 3 and 4 roud:

I find Wedding Planner to be a horrible movie. A lot of people even left the cinema before it ended. They did the right thing, I wasted more of my time.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

imru2 said:


> Oh my god. How can you not like Legend? That was such a beautiful story. (Ten points for Tim Curry... lol)


At the time I was a hardcore D&D gamer and SCA'r and Obsessed with myth, legends and mideival histroy...and eveything from calling the last unicorn 'she' when it was male, to TC's designer (and totally non-functional) armor was soooo wrong....I nit-pik'd and mavin'd everything about it., probly should of given it a chance to stand on its own, in hindsight...I still think tim curry's horns where too big for that type of demon.





imru2 said:


> As for Bridge to Tarabithia, I did not know that it was a book before I watched it. I was actually shocked at how much I loved that movie. The movie had such a heart-wrenching message.


I didn't know it was a book...the title sounded pretty good and the movie teasers.... It really was a sweet emotional flick, just not what I expected.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Has anyone else seen Kazaam?


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Selene said:


> Has anyone else seen Kazaam?


Is that the one with shaq as a genie?....I avoided it.


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

I could go on and on about movies I wish I'd never seen they were so bad!
Let's see...White Noise (I fell asleep in my date's lap. I woke up about four times because he was jumping. The movie wasn't scary. It was just dumb!), The Blair Witch Project (I daydreamed through most of that one), The Reaping (another one I slept through), The Hulk (The first one with Eric Bana... ugh), Both Hellboy movies, and I'm sure there are more.

All those are bad, but none can even hold a candle to The Fortress. That is by far the WORST movie I have ever seen.


----------



## Yomna Alaa (Jul 31, 2009)

you know a movie called"le divorce"? starring Kate Hudson....horrible movie no plot!? what's up with the bag?:angry:


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Weatherman =|

I'm NOT suicidal. But when I finished that movie I was so depressed that I couldn't remember I wasn't.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Any movie starring Steven Seagal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

I haven't seen this movie...but it looks amusing.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

The Love Guru. Or any spoof movie for that matter. Thin plot, totally overdoing the bodily function / body part jokes, all in all tired stupidity. I can't believe I actually let my friends make me watch it. :bored:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is one horrible acting scene from Trolls 2..


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Lance, that was, by far, the worst movie scene I've ever seen. *


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Viktoria said:


> *Lance, that was, by far, the worst movie scene I've ever seen. *


Worst movie scene but I could not stop laughing for some reason.:laughing:


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Hahaha same here. Santa Clause 3 is among the worst movies I've ever seen. *


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Viktoria said:


> *Hahaha same here. Santa Clause 3 is among the worst movies I've ever seen. *


Oh god. "Most" family movie sequels are terribly horrible.


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

Trope said:


> Yeah, either him or Rob Schneider. They both annoy me to no end.


Adam Sandler does it for me. I hate that guy.


Your moves are AWESOME compared to the Story of Ricky


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

snail said:


> The Fifth Element was a good movie, despite his role in it, but he wasn't in every scene, either. If he had been, I would have hated it, because his whiny, high-pitched voice grates against my nerves when he starts talking all fast and shrill like he does.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But you've got to love the Ruby Rap!!:laughing:





Seriously, best part of the movie.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

_Glitter_ was comically bad, but I watched it knowing that and did glean some amusement.
_The Notebook_ made me want to vomit.
_Fool's Gold_ (really crap movie with Kate Hudson) was horrible, and again, I knew it would be, so why I wasted 2 hours of my life on it, I do not know....
Most big Hollywood movies don't do it for me anymore.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

you all forced me to do this:

The Golden Turkey [email protected]

:tongue:enjoy


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

If you're the type of person who enjoys watching bad movies just to laugh at them, you MUST see "To Catch A Yeti". My friends and I watched this one night on a whim because we thought the title was silly. Let's just say: It's a twelfth-rate E.T. clone. The Yeti looks like a Furby with Type 2 diabetes. The acting is made of fail; makes Keanu Reeves look like Daniel Day Lewis. The main villain is played by Meat Loaf. Another villain is a fat 5th grade kid in desperate need of a swirlie. Nothing in the movie makes any sense. Most of the budget probably want into the soundtrack. Worst thing I've ever seen? Yes. Would I watch it again because I liked it so much? Absolutely.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Selene said:


> I haven't seen this movie...but it looks amusing.
> 
> YouTube - Best Scenes From "The Wicker Man"


haha hilarious to see it this way. I actually enjoyed watching that movie, even the way it was meant to be :wink: I can't remember the bee scene though. 
I haven't seen the original version.


----------



## Wilco (Aug 11, 2009)

B.C. 

Made worse by actually seeing it in a theatre.

I don't have to say anything more, just watch that movie.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I have heard some people on the internets say "Oh this movie is sooo good!" and I'll be sitting there thinking "Whatchu talkin' aboot Willis?" Here are some I think are the worst:



The Fountain
The Notebook
Pan's Labrynth
Butterfly Effect
The Jim Carey Endless Spotless Mind one (forgot the name). Took place in Montauk, NY
Wizard of OZ
Sunrise/Sunset - forgot if that is the name but this couple talks and they are incredibly boring.
Into The Wild
If I named too many, I can edit this list when I get home tonight, if you'd like. I have a bunch more that peeps swear are great, that I think are just the worst.


----------



## Yomna Alaa (Jul 31, 2009)

Sily Wily said:


> I have heard some people on the internets say "Oh this movie is sooo good!" and I'll be sitting there thinking "Whatchu talkin' aboot Willis?" Here are some I think are the worst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 some ppl may find hard to believe that I actually liked "the buttefly effect",but I do :wink:


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Sily Wily said:


> I have heard some people on the internets say "Oh this movie is sooo good!" and I'll be sitting there thinking "Whatchu talkin' aboot Willis?" Here are some I think are the worst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just listed 4 of my all-time favorite movies! :shocked:


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah Sily Wily, I loved the first, third, fifth and eigth entries on your list, and I also thought the fourth and seventh movies were pretty good. All I can say is you and I have very different tastes in film.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

2, 4, 5 & 6 I love!


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *Hahaha same here. Santa Clause 3 is among the worst movies I've ever seen. *


I didn't even attempt seeing it. Santa Clause 2 was bad enough for me.

I LOVE the first though


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

*audience participation* is the only redeeming feature of _Rocky Horror Picture Show_. As a stand alone movie, it really blows chunks.....and I seen it at the midnight movies at least 20 times, but when I rented it, it sucked.

but nothinig is as bad as....

*Santa Claus Conquers the Martians*
or....
*Chopperchicks in Zombie Town*

fun cheesyness at it's best.....good times.


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

Sily Wily said:


> I have heard some people on the internets say "Oh this movie is sooo good!" and I'll be sitting there thinking "Whatchu talkin' aboot Willis?" Here are some I think are the worst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly think that you're just an anti-trend hater. If you didn't like them that's something, but as far as saying those are the worse ones, when there are movies out there such as "Mars Attack", "Scream", "Sex in the City", and the like.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

I think I mentioned this, but "Knowing"...just awful.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Aww, Pan's Labyrinth and Into the Wild are some of my favorite movies!


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Sily Wily said:


> I have heard some people on the internets say "Oh this movie is sooo good!" and I'll be sitting there thinking "Whatchu talkin' aboot Willis?" Here are some I think are the worst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow I didn't know any INFPs could dislike movies like this, Into the Wild and Pan's Labyrinth are some of my favs and seem very INFPish to me. I'd like to know what your favorite movies are, maybe I'm overlooking much better movies that I haven't even heard of.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Gonna try and post this message before the server crashes! Yikes. Um, oh yeah, I assure you guys the list is real. I have more I can add but I think maybe it was supposed to be The Worst, only one. And that Pan's movie is ultra uber so so so violent. That movie was loaded to the brim with torture, blood, death, stabbings, killing, repression.. depression! IT WAS AWFUL. It made me sick from the violence. But hey.. each to our own! Different tastes and all.


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah the bottle in the nose scene can be hard to bear if you are sensitive to violence in movies, haha. But it's not free violence and it has a purpose in the theme of the movie roud:.

I've found Pan's Labrynth cool although a bit stereotypical, the movie play only on the contrast between the little girl dreaming of an imaginary world to escape the violent reality, and the psychotic colonel afraid to loose the control. It's kinda full of well dressed clichés.

And personally i dislike it when movies put me between two choices : good or evil, without any material for reflexion behind it.


----------



## Yomna Alaa (Jul 31, 2009)

hey guys , we should respect each other's opinion.Everyone has a different aspect to things


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Sily Wily said:


> Gonna try and post this message before the server crashes! Yikes. Um, oh yeah, I assure you guys the list is real. I have more I can add but I think maybe it was supposed to be The Worst, only one. And that Pan's movie is ultra uber so so so violent. That movie was loaded to the brim with torture, blood, death, stabbings, killing, repression.. depression! IT WAS AWFUL. It made me sick from the violence. But hey.. each to our own! Different tastes and all.


Although I liked some of the movies you list, I agree with you. different strokes for different folks! :happy:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

House of Wax - mainly because of Paris Hilton's "acting".


----------



## Yomna Alaa (Jul 31, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> House of Wax - mainly because of Paris Hilton's "acting".


 you're absolutely that movie was terrible,I can't put Paris and "acting" in one sentence....


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> House of Wax - mainly because of Paris Hilton's "acting".


that's the remake...generally, remakes all blow chunks, now the original with vincent price _that_, is a *classic*.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

The one with brad pit and george clooney, its with conspiracies and chasing people and schizophrenicnutbags...the conclusion is is that everyone dies, and the person that wanted to get a boob job gets a boob job. WTF


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the worst movie I've ever seen was the one with all those stuntpeople in New Zealand...I think the title is "The Devil Dared Me To".


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Tropic Thunder?


----------



## Yomna Alaa (Jul 31, 2009)

Dare devil,one of the stupidist films. How can a person gain super hearing powers after 5 minutes of being blind:frustrating:


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok, seems like I'm not the only person that's going to mention that I really didn't like the classic 'The Rocky Horror Picture Show'. I thought I was going to be the only person that didn't like that film...


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

No, the film itself is a well-documented suckfest. The fun is in going to see the live show, which happens to include a showing of the movie. That's why you're not supposed to just rent a copy and watch it.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Trope said:


> No, the film itself is a well-documented suckfest. The fun is in going to see the live show, which happens to include a showing of the movie. That's why you're not supposed to just rent a copy and watch it.


seeing Tim Curry in a _teddy with fishnets_ without *FULL audience participation*,* at 130AM* in a *crowded theater*, some how just doesn't do *"it"* for me.....:laughing:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

World of the Worlds II.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm torn between Kung Pow: Enter the Fist, and The Last Mimzy.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

vt1099ace said:


> seeing Tim Curry in a _teddy with fishnets_ without *FULL audience participation*,* at 130AM* in a *crowded theater*, some how just doesn't do *"it"* for me.....:laughing:


you seem traumatized...!


2 fast 2 furious


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Peace&Quiet said:


> you seem traumatized...!
> 
> 
> 2 fast 2 furious


why yes, it was...traumatizing, that's one movie that HAS to be a group effort. 

anyone see 'supernova' with lou diamond phillips? gaaaawd that movie suck out loud, 

although, getting drunk and watching 'follow that bird'...that seaseme street movie from the late 80's/early 90's was actually, strangely enjoyable...drunk:sad:


----------



## TotalPigeon (Aug 8, 2009)

The Doom movie (based on the classic game, apparently) was awful. Everything except the location was essentially changed, and in my opinion the plot was far less interesting, which doesn't say much for the movie when the plot for the game could be summed up in a short paragraph. And there were some very suspect "fizzicks", as being shot with an assault rifle will apparently lift you off your feet and propel you through the air across a room, while the wielder remains motionless.

I think the worst movie I have probably ever seen though, would be Hot Shots, the Top Gun parody. I was surprised, as I enjoy a lot of really dumb stuff, but in this movie I found I had a limit to the level of stupidity I could stomach...


----------

